
Don’t pay the for-loop tax - Dangeranger
https://dev.to/danhomola/dont-pay-the-for-looptax
======
btat1
You're right. 30 years ago, you can't do that with imperative languages. The
only solution was a for or a while loop, sometimes quicker than the for loop.

